# Bluthwe Raiders Project(Ulthwe Eldar)



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

So I figure it's time to start my Eldar Project Log now that I'm finished with my Space Marines Chapter Log.

While I was doing the space marines I kind of kept wishing I had chose actual chapters out of the fluff so this time I am going to choose a craftworld for the eldar army I'm just getting started on. I originally wanted to do Altansar because I really liked the little bit of fluff they have and I eventually want to get a Maugen Ra model because I like it and I like his story. BUT I completely never want to do a red army again haha. So instead of working up a story about how this particular group of Altansar eldar have changed their color cause of the way the rest of the Eldar see them or something along those lines...I just decided to go with my second favorite Ulthwe.

I'm calling them Bluthwe Raiders because they are more like outcasts of Ulthwe and have added blue to their color scheme and with the jetbikes will hopefully have a bit of a scavenged maybe even pirate like feel about them. But not too crazy with the pirate feel and they haven't abandoned their people.

So before I get to my spoon jetbike idea and the thousand point list I'll ultimately be building or what all I have in my eldar box...here's the falcon! Cause I know everybody is just here for the pictures anyway right?!

















So...that took a couple days of work to magnetize build and paint but I kinda like the way it turned out. Along with the falcon I have two older wraithlords, an avatar, and just...a retarded amount of guardian defenders along with some random bodies/bits of a few other eldar. I bought all this about 4 or 5 years ago right after I started playing because my witch hunters army wasn't cutting it cause I didn't really know what I was doing and my friends were rolling over me with armor and I thought bright lances everywhere would be fun...anyway...fast forward to now. I don't even have the right stuff to make a technically legal army haha. No full troops choices.

SO this is where the Spoon Jetbike comes into play!! I have a thread that kinda explains it a little and am still working on the design a little, so here's the thread... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=69042 And I will keep that updated as well as post it here as I finish each jetbike squad probably...and another picture just to keep the readers interested!!!









Alright. So... assuming I can keep the jetbikes here will be the list I am going for. Its probably not the most competitive but it's what I can do with what I have I think. And it seems like a decent enough matchup for my space marines army which is what it will face the most probably when I play with my friends...atleast until I finish my witch hunters again(Probably the next project I do.)

HQ
Avatar (155)

Farseer (145)
-Jetbike
-Mind War
-Guide
-Spirit Stones

Troops
Guardian Jetbikes (152)
4 Bikers
Warlock on bike
Destructor
Singing Spear
Spiritseer

Guardian Jetbikes (152)
4 Bikers
Warlock on bike
Destructor
Singing Spear
Spiritseer

Heavy Support (390)
Falcon with Scatter Laser
Wraithlord with Bright Lance
Wraithlord with Bright Lance

So...I have the three heavy support choices built and the falcon is done obviously. The avatar is stripped from where I tried to paint him before and will be built easy enough. The rest of the army...relies on my jetbike conversion being perfected basically. As well, the warlocks and farseer will be another big test, that of me greenstuffing the crap out of them since I don't have any actual farseer/warlock models. But I actually kind of look forward to that.

As far as my strategy with the army goes. I gave the warlocks destructor and singing spears so that the squads are more versatile. Destructor for any exposed infantry that my bike squads decide to go for and the singing spear is to pop transports mostly. The farseer will probably just roll with one of the bike squads or sit back to try and guide/protect my falcon. I'll probably try and have a wraithlord right behind/with/infront of each of the bike squads as much as possible for both wraith sight and backup force. The avatar is mostly there cause he looks cool and the falcon is there because I have it and not a fire prism..anyway.. I tried to keep the squads and such fairly balanced all around and the only thing that I'd be super afraid to see I think would be anything with mass amounts of troops, I'll be outnumbered as it is heh.

I guess that's all for today!

OHYEAHSIDENOTE!!!::: If I decide against my super cheap but kinda cool jetbike ideas, I'll probably just turn that idea into heavy weapons platforms for regular guardian squads...since I have a million of those guys and a couple extra starcannons that are magnetized for my wraithlords...of course if I do this I might give them to the wraithlords and put the bright lances on the support platforms....Ok...this is the end of the post...really this time!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice stuff! Love the falcon  +Rep


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very good stuff here man. Can't wait to see all those custom jetbikes 

My one suggestion, is for your freehand. It looks like your paint might be a bit thick. When I first started freehand, I had a problem that if I thinned the paint too much, it would run all over the place, which is very bad for freehand. I found that the primary cause of this is paint pooling in the brush, and when you finally touch it to the surface, it spills out. A simple solution, is to add a drop or two of dish soap to your water. When you thin the paint, the dish soap ensure that the paint can't hold any surface tension, thereby making it impossible to pool in the brush. It'll flow much better, and you'll be able to get away with thinner and thinner paints.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments/rep!

@Pherion: Thanks for the suggestion. I had read before about the soap thing but haven't ever tried it. I gave it a little try today with my new jetbike. I think I kind of see what you mean. Though I'm definitely going to keep messing around with it until I figure out what I'm doing, and hopefully on something a little more in depth, this was kind of just...a quick doodle. I think I painted this in like 10 minutes.

-------------------------------------
Pictures and Hobby Related Section

On to the new pictures of the final design of the jetbike which I'm now going to try to pump out 10 more of! (Also posted these in the other thread...which I'll probably just let go now and post everything here.)


















It actually matches my Falcon quite well I think. Sitting next to it in not so well lit room it actually really looks awesome. But the jetbike is still pretty rough, which I'm sure you can tell from the picture. I am quite satisfied with it though..so now the main thing that is worrying me is converting some warlocks and a farseer! I'm not really that familiar with working with green stuff but I'm really looking forward to it!

I'm also not sure if I want to just stick with the design of the thorns on the left and the bone panels on the right for both squads of bikes or if Im going to do one squad that way and do another squad with the thorns on the right and bone panels on the left to kind of mirror them....I'll figure that out later I guess.

--------------------------------------------
Army List/Tactical Section

I've had some thoughts about the army list lately too. I haven't decided to change anything yet but I was kind of thinking about maybe taking out a squad of the jetbikes(This would drop the number I need to scratch build but that's not really a big deal.) And for my second troops choice using a standard guardian defender squad with a weapons platform that I'd magnetize but the options would be star cannon or brightlance(which I'd have to take from a wraithlord and give a star cannon...) until I got more weapons some how. But this idea would require me to go back to the design board to make a weapons platform, which wouldnt be too hard I don't think, but the goal would be to make sure it was very identifiable and different than the jetbikes.

Another thought was to drop the wraithlords and avatar from the list. And max out on jetbikes. Without those three models in the list I could drop the spiritseer upgrades too which as a whole would save me 427 points I think it was. Which would be enough to add another farseer on jetbike + add like 6 more jetbikes to each squad. Seems like it'd be pretty cool to have so many jetbikes, both squads would also have a warlock and a farseer. The only support would be the falcon though.

Just some thoughts as I've been working. Ultimately I will probably just stick to my original list because I do want to use my avatar/wraithlords since I have them and really like them. I'm also kinda digging the idea that I have no real infantry horde to paint haha. I'm having alot more fun building spoon jetbikes than I usually have painting tons of rank and files.

That's enough rambling! Especially since this section of the log is probably going to be the least read and not cared about at all haha. But I think I will from now on separate my post in little sections like this so people can skip what they don't want to read. Unless of course I'm just doing a quick response or something.

Thanks for reading/viewing! As always any comments/suggestions/etc welcomed.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

God :shok:... That was awesome... + rep... :shok:


----------



## Go0se (Apr 14, 2010)

very nice falcon mate, apparently i need to spread my rep around!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

@Doelago: Thanks alot!

@Go0se: Thanks! I look forward to seeing more of your necrons!


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

on the first weapon team you showed i like the ulthwe painted icon i cant freehand if my life depended on it.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Im loving the custom jetbikes! They remind me of the CIS STAP's from star wars. I might just have to steal that idea! 
+rep


----------

